# 38 weeks and still desatting + brady's



## Agiboma

as you can tell by the title my LO is 38 weeks and he still has MAJOR desats and Brady's today he had to get o2 a few times :cry: and he was baggd on 1 occasion, i am just beside myself having to see him turn purple so late into the NICU anyone else go through this @ 38 weeks

please help with advice

they have check for infection and all is ok


----------



## 25weeker

My lo was on 0.01 of oxygen on and off right up until 38 weeks exactly. After that she had a couple of days with self correcting desats and a few bradys when eating. It was literally like the flick of a switch and she just suddenly stopped and maintained her oxygen in the high 90s and no bradys.

At 35 weeks my lo had major desats & bradys and was neopuffed once but this was due to her getting her caffeine stopped, having her jabs, moving to 2 hour feeds and having a cold all in one weekend! When that happened she went back on cpap for one day which gave her the rest she needed and then she improved massively.

These lo do just suddenly stop doing things so hopefully over the next few days he will improve.

Xx


----------



## mumof2kids

I'm sorry to hear this Agiboma, obviously I don't have any experience in this but I just wanted to wish u and your LO well. How is his HB count? Sometimes my lil one needs more o2 when he is low on HB. Glad to hear he has no infection. You still have 2 weeks before reaching 40 weeks and he has done really well so just hold on there. I know your feeling impatient but just give him some more time. xxx


----------



## Agiboma

thanks ladies, @momoftwokids his hemoglobin is good


----------



## mumof2kids

How is the lil prince doing today? Has the Drs given any indication why its happening? Was he having desats before?


----------



## Agiboma

they say the bradys are fed related reflux


----------



## Anna_due Dec

This isn't an answer to your question but something i decided to do when we were going through the brady thing. We bought an angelcare baby monitor. When I watched the machine at the hospital reacting, i use to think how can i go home without the machine?!?! What if he has a brady and i don't know?? If you too are doing this like i'm sure stacks of prem parents do, i just wanted to give my thumbs up to the monitor. They alarm if they stop breathing for 30 seconds. I hope he stops doing it soon, like others have said, i'm sure something will just click and he'll stop. Once my boys started to improve, it only took a couple of days to stop (well get to self correcting at least). Kids seem to do this with lots of things. Taylen took his first step and then was running in a few days, Chloe seemed to struggle with reading and then she just "got it" overnight practically. It's frustrating but they do get there. Come on Micah, Mummy wants you home!!!


----------



## Agiboma

thanks so much anna i am going to buy one of those machines, because i truly feel the same way how can i live without the monitor for some time until i feel more comforteble


----------



## 25weeker

I agree with Anna_due_dec about the angelcare movement monitor as I have one as well and prob wouldn't sleep if I didn't! 

Have they given Micah gaviscon for his reflux?

I hope he starts improving.

Xx


----------



## Agiboma

He has a little spitup and sometimes he chokes and other times he does not doc says he is not ready to give anything for reflux yet but we are working on it


----------



## mumof2kids

I hope this all improves, was he doing this before or is something new? It's so frustrating all this waiting... just keep positive I'm sure it will be resolved soon! x


----------



## nineena

Hiya, Ella had bad desats and brady's until she was 41-42 weeks all reflux related but although its so annoying being told they'll grow out of it believe me Micah will. We thought Ella never would but all of a sudden they just stopped completely. I know what u mean about it being so terrifying. Ella went grey and floppy she desat so much on a few occasions and had been neopuffed about 8 times during her NICU stay and needed suction on lots of occasions. She was on and off oxygen til she was 42wks so its not unheard of. Dont want u thinknig thought that Micah will have desats for this long im just saying at 38wks its not unheard of and Micah WILL grow out of it, look how far he's come already!!!!! xxx


----------



## Agiboma

thanks ladies your support really means so much, well he had a good day today only one brady that needed stimulation and it was when he was trying to throw up so my son has reflux and we are trying to work on it daily im gonna speak to the doctor tommorrow
@nienna i love the avitar ella is so sweet she is absolutly adourable


----------



## Sherri81

Greg was in the hospital for 3 weeks after his expected due date. He had been there the longest at that point, and he was also the oldest gestationally. There were babies that were leaving at 35 weeks gestation... but not us. It was so bad they were going to put us in the pediatric unit, but I refused, as it was a far worse ward then we were in.

Greg desatted and had bradies constantly. They thought it was Acid Reflux as well, but angling his bed so he was on an angle didn't work, and neither did the ranitidine they gave him.

I do remember the frusteration of having him go 20 hours or so without one, and then I'd go in for his 2AM feed, only to find out he'd just had one. And of course, then his test was reset. I'm not sure if they are doing if for you, but he had to pass a carseat test in which he had to stay in a carseat, on monitors but without breathing aids. He had to sit there for 2 hours and not desat or brady once, and then he would pass that test and pass one more hurdle before we could get home. The next one was he had to go for 72 hours without a desat or brady before he could go home. He just barely completed that by 43 weeks. We would go 36, 48 hours etc, and then he'd have a minor one and they would reset him.

I don't really have many suggestions as to why this is still happening, as I am not a Dr. But I did find that when he was sick with a cold or something, it was worse. When they were messing with his meds, it was worse.

Two things we found out after he was released which we were told probably would have played a big part in it all... he had a heart murmer, and his Patent Ductus Arteriosis hadn't closed. The PDA valve should have closed right after birth, and if it doesn't, they give Indocin. If that doesn't work, then they need to have heart surgery. Well, Greg was given the Indocin, and apparently it didn't work. But it went unnoticed, and by the time it was noticed, it was too late for the Indocin to be readministered. It was a cardiologist from the Children's Hospital that found this out after he was finally released from the hospital.

Both conditions healed themselves shortly after we came home. We were told if he had have had surgery for them, it may have sped up how quicklu he had have come home, depending on when it was found. But, yes, both conditions were partially responsible for the desats and bradies.

We also had an Angelcare Monitor for him, and yes, it gave us alot of comfort. He was also in a bassinette in our room when we came home. The Angelcare didn't work great in that, but well enough.


----------



## Agiboma

well we started the reflux meds today, how long do they take to start working anyone know


----------



## Sherri81

After about 24 hours you should notice it after his feeding. And if they haven't placed his bed at a 45 degree angle, you might want to suggest this. When Greg was in the hospital, they had a harness thingy that looked like a jolly jumper sort of, and it kept him on his back and upright while the bed was angled; so he didn't squish into the bottom of the bed.


----------



## nineena

we got told up to 10days before any noticeable effects but Ella responded pretty quickly. Are u breastfeeding coz we put thickner in ellas milk, she has expressed breast milk. The thickener was like an instant fix to the reflux and desats n when it stopped working after 2months they switched to gaviscon and thats worked since xxx


----------



## Agiboma

No thickener but they said about five days for the meds to start to work


----------



## emmi26

hey hun 
just checking in on micah hope hes behaving himself with all those nurses!! glad hes got some meds for his reflux poor little guy. keeping everything crossed that they work really fast for him cant believe hes 3 months old !!! i know he should only be due around now but hes come so far i can remember when i first saw you'd had him and i just thought oh no he will be so small and now look at him !!! 
you do an amazing job with him hes clearly so so loved and he knows it !!!


----------

